
Simple Nano Explanation - atticusberg
https://www.orc.press/coins/nano
======
nosuchthing
Interesting this explanation conveniently omits any mention of how all Nano
(aka RaiBlocks) was allocated to the developer, with only some of it being
"distributed" via a website with a captcha setup by the lone dev.

    
    
      The initial distribution of XRB was performed through 
      "manual mining" limited via a captcha. 
      The distribution rate was 17 XRB (Raiblocks) per hour per ip4.
    

Dev aside, this method was easy to automate, and easy to bypass with the
plethora of VPNs and users who own hundreds of IP4/IP6 addresses.

[https://github.com/nanocurrency/raiblocks/wiki/Design-
featur...](https://github.com/nanocurrency/raiblocks/wiki/Design-features)

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=raiblock+captch...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=raiblock+captcha)

